# is there a reason why the post window, no longer has photo upload options?



## burnedout1958 (Sep 28, 2013)

Why was it taken off the post window ? I just tried to post another follow up photo 2 weeks after the last,
and I don't see a way to do it, so I uploaded it to my photo album, but there's no way to link it

thanks


----------



## sunni (Sep 28, 2013)

you cant edit a post after 72 hours


----------



## Pepe le skunk (Sep 29, 2013)

Actually cannot see peoples images after login. Something up with the pictures????


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 29, 2013)

yes there is most def something wrong with pics uploads here. would appreciate some clarity and transparency as to wtf is going on please and thankyou.


----------



## sunni (Sep 29, 2013)

https://www.rollitup.org/support/692178-known-issues-bugs-september-29th.html top sticky in support right now


----------



## burnedout1958 (Sep 29, 2013)

sunni said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/support/692178-known-issues-bugs-september-29th.html top sticky in support right now


ok that makes sense, cause now all my photos are missing in my photo albums, oh well, i was going to put a link to it someplace else, so people could come look see, but won't now
thank you


----------

